# GF Performance Chip Kit



## pnpracing (Apr 18, 2011)

Has anyone tried the GF Performance Chip kit? The ad claims 60 HP and a gain of 4-7 MPG.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You mean that silly little box that piggybacks into your IAT sensor wires? No, it doesn't. It's just a wallet mod.


----------



## pnpracing (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Dan..that sucks..figured it was too good to be true. Heck for 60 HP I was ready to go!!!! Just hate the facts of having it dyno tuned and having them pound in my car on the dyno. Looking to just open up my stock tune without a dyno.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

A good friend of mine bought one for his '02 Ram, and tried as I might to talk him out of it, he wasn't having it. He does claim he picked up 2mpg though. It's just giving the ecm a false signal.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Some people will believe anything. Those are 10 cent resistors that fake out the computer, possibly to a bad end. There is no substitute for a proper tune. There is a no one-size-fits all tune. A edgy tune on one car that gave great HP could destroy another car that's just like it. That's why the factory tune is so conservative. It needs to account for all cars and be forgiving enough for wear.


----------

